# CARE Ambulance interview help!



## ltang01 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have my very first EMT interview with CARE Ambulance on the 19th. I know there's going to be written test, skills test and a 3 panel interview. I'm extremely nervous about the interview portion! Any tips and advice on the type of questions they'll ask and how I should prepare??

Thanks!!


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry it took so long to get to you, you will have skills testing, written testing, and you interview. the interview is different now than it used to be when i worked there. what i hear now is that it is mostly situational questions. start thinking about times you have 1. "gone above and beyond the call of duty" 2. "delt with coworker issues" 3. have had to use critical thinking in the course of your prior employement 4. why do you think you are a good emt


----------

